# Writing for yourself vs writing for others? (is there a difference in writing style?)



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

My brother has asked me to write the theme song to one of his podcasts and I've been thinking a lot about if people write differently for others, than when they do it just for themselves? If so, is it something I should be concerned about? Also, I know nothing about writing theme music, any good material out there for creating a good one?


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Well of course there's a difference I think, because when you write for yourself, ultimately your goal is to please yourself and satisfy your own expectations of yourself. When you write for others, you have to put yourself in their shoes and meet their expectations instead, so you have to know at least a little bit about who your audience is and what they expect 

What kind of podcast is it? Youtubers often have quite happy "jingle" style music for their intro songs and background music, so if his podcast is about lifestyle or health or something like that, you'll probably want something very accessible and easy to appreciate. Science tends to involve more electro-techno sounds, and so forth. If I were you, I'd just find (or get your brother to link you to) some similar channels or podcasts and see what music they're doing. 

If it's just themes you're after, type John Williams into Youtube and get some inspiration - he has some of the most memorable and accessible themes out there.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

He wanted a creepy theme, which is kind of up my alley, I don't exactly know the full scope of his podcast yet, as he told me he was still doing research for it. I'm going to go for creepy but not corny, which isn't always easy to pull off.


----------

